# Practice Posting >  Link to hundreds of animated mechanical linkages

## JoeVanGeaux

When stumped by a needed mechanical linkage, I have often browsed the attached Youtube link for inspiration. Hopefully, this is not a redundant post to this forum (I looked and couldn't find one). 

The catch is, just like with this site, you can spend a LOT of time just randomly viewing the often mesmerizing mechanisms in action!


https://www.youtube.com/user/thang010146/videos

----------


## mklotz

> When stumped by a needed mechanical linkage, I have often browsed the attached Youtube link for inspiration. Hopefully, this is not a redundant post to this forum (I looked and couldn't find one). 
> 
> The catch is, just like with this site, you can spend a LOT of time just randomly viewing the often mesmerizing mechanisms in action!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/thang010146/videos



You may also enjoy this collection...

507 Mechanical Movements

----------


## JoeVanGeaux

> You may also enjoy this collection...
> 
> 507 Mechanical Movements



Yes, I also discovered that site some time back, too. They are both very useful and entertaining to watch ... if you like that kind of thing - and I do!

----------

